# Server teilweise sehr langsam, wie bzw. was kann optimiert werden



## senor.b (17. Jan. 2013)

Mein vServer läuft ziemlich stabil und auch sonst ist alles sehr gut. Als Mailclient für einige User verwende ich Roundcube. Hier dauert es doch relativ lange, bis eine Seite geladen wird. Roundcube habe ich bereits optimiert. Weiterhin merke ich das auch, wenn mir meine TYPO3 Installation anschaue. Es läuft nur eine einzige auf dem Server. Das Backend ist sehr langsam. Daher denke ich, dass es an der Konfiguration oder an den Diensten liegen muss. 

top gibt mir folgendes aus


```
top - 00:27:09 up 58 days, 23:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.19, 0.18, 0.18
Mem:   4194304k total,  1254464k used,  2939840k free,        0k buffers
Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,        0k cached
 Unknown command - try 'h' for help
  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
 1993 web4      20   0  237m  24m  10m S    1  0.6   0:02.67 php-cgi
 3577 root      20   0 19048 1328 1024 R    0  0.0   0:00.62 top
16147 root      20   0 49492  10m 1372 S    0  0.3   4:36.35 ruby
    1 root      20   0  8356  188   56 S    0  0.0   0:26.12 init
  326 root      20   0  116m 1292  552 S    0  0.0   1:40.19 rsyslogd
  467 bind      20   0  274m  50m 1180 S    0  1.2   4:54.93 named
  662 postfix   20   0 39232 2328 1844 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 pickup
  768 clamav    20   0  305m 163m 5600 S    0  4.0  47:12.72 clamd
  865 clamav    20   0 42724 1756  852 S    0  0.0  40:21.22 freshclam
  885 root      20   0 24300  404  152 S    0  0.0   0:24.13 cron
  890 messageb  20   0 23268  220    4 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 dbus-daemon
 1208 dovecot   20   0 36904 2576 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 pop3-login
 1243 root      20   0 32024 1048  504 S    0  0.0   2:22.19 ntpd
 1245 www-data  20   0  304m  16m 4968 S    0  0.4   0:00.13 apache2
 1255 postgrey  20   0 59120  12m 1712 S    0  0.3   0:38.68 postgrey
 1352 root      20   0 49176  760  208 S    0  0.0   0:00.11 sshd
 1378 root      20   0 86932  21m  916 S    0  0.5   4:20.67 miniserv.pl
 1440 dovecot   20   0 36916 2576 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 imap-login
 1585 www-data  20   0  305m  17m 5024 S    0  0.4   0:00.19 apache2
 1789 www-data  20   0  303m  16m 4988 S    0  0.4   0:00.16 apache2
 1888 www-data  20   0  302m  15m 5164 S    0  0.4   0:00.15 apache2
 2120 www-data  20   0  302m  12m 2760 S    0  0.3   0:00.03 apache2
 2161 root      20   0 70460 3356 2640 S    0  0.1   0:00.10 sshd
 2164 root      20   0 21176 2116 1564 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 bash
 2506 web9      20   0  226m  15m 9.8m S    0  0.4   0:00.22 php-cgi
 2637 dovecot   20   0 36904 2576 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 pop3-login
 3478 dovecot   20   0 36916 2572 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 imap-login
 3613 web4      20   0  230m  19m 9.9m S    0  0.5   0:00.20 php-cgi
 3645 www-data  20   0  302m  12m 2440 S    0  0.3   0:00.01 apache2
 3694 dovecot   20   0 36904 2572 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 pop3-login
 3695 dovecot   20   0 36916 2576 2024 S    0  0.1   0:00.00 imap-login
 3697 web26     20   0  243m  29m  10m S    0  0.7   0:00.23 php-cgi
 3699 www-data  20   0  301m  11m 1584 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3700 www-data  20   0  301m  11m 2340 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3701 www-data  20   0  301m  11m 2388 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3729 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1564 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3738 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3739 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3740 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3741 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3742 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1428 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3743 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 3744 www-data  20   0  301m  10m 1424 S    0  0.3   0:00.00 apache2
 8281 root      20   0 37168  696  176 S    0  0.0   0:28.59 master
 8288 postfix   20   0 52560 1320  552 S    0  0.0   0:05.29 qmgr
 8318 postfix   20   0 42032 1848  660 S    0  0.0   0:03.81 tlsmgr
 9345 amavis    20   0  207m  84m  480 S    0  2.1   0:34.35 amavisd-new
 9494 root      20   0 37412 1856 1252 S    0  0.0   0:00.31 pure-ftpd-mysql
 9497 root      20   0 37128  748  276 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 pure-uploadscri
 9524 root      20   0 39184  764  380 S    0  0.0   3:14.14 dovecot
 9525 root      20   0 75580 1776  336 S    0  0.0   1:05.83 dovecot-auth
 9531 root      20   0 75020 1332  448 S    0  0.0   1:00.02 dovecot-auth
12913 root      20   0 12544  280    4 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 mysqld_safe
13025 mysql     20   0  377m  61m 3720 S    0  1.5  47:40.86 mysqld
13026 root      20   0  7220  104    4 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 logger
16137 root      20   0 20364 3948 1876 S    0  0.1   0:19.75 vlogger
16138 www-data  20   0  162m 7868  636 S    0  0.2   0:04.22 apache2
16146 root      20   0 88536 1600 1336 S    0  0.0   0:00.03 ApplicationPool
19582 amavis    20   0  215m  95m 4272 S    0  2.3   0:04.81 amavisd-new
20235 amavis    20   0  213m  92m 4332 S    0  2.3   0:02.32 amavisd-new
28284 root      20   0  179m 6968 1212 S    0  0.2  56:06.20 fail2ban-server
29735 root      20   0  300m  18m 9.8m S    0  0.4   0:28.36 apache2
32559 www-data  20   0  308m  19m 5960 S    0  0.5   0:00.27 apache2
```
Meine Frage jetzt an die Profis: Was und wie kann ich hier optimieren, damit Roundcube und vor allem auch TYPO3 schneller läuft? Das Ganze läuft unter Debian Squeeze.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2013)

HastDu einen php cache installiert wie z.B. xcache oder APC? Und nutzt Du den richtigen PHP Modues für die Webseiten, der php-Modus sollte php-fcgi sein oder ab 3.0.5 auch php-fpm.

Ansonsten liegt das wahrscheinlich an Deinem vserver host, denn bei vservern laufen ja viele Server auf der gleichen Hardware und die meisten Hoster belegen die Server sehr dicht, wenn also irgend ein andere Kunde seinen server stärker nutzt, dann werden bei Dir die Seiten langsam. Dagegen hilft dann nur ein echter root Server.


----------



## senor.b (17. Jan. 2013)

Mein vServer hat 4GB Ram, die mir komplett zur Verfügung stehen. Kann es wirklich daran liegen, dass sich auch andere Container auf dem Server befinden, obwohl ich zugesicherte Ressourcen habe? Soweit mir bekannt ist, liegt auf dem Server nur noch ein weiterer Container. PHP läuft als FastCGI-Modul. Xcache werde ich mal ausprobieren. 

Ich kenne es eigentlich so, dass vServer mit zugesicherten Ressourcen eigentlich recht performant und schnell sind. Und eine einzige TYPO3 Installation sollte doch eigentlich recht schnell laufen. Vielleicht wird es durch Xcache besser. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2013)

> Mein vServer hat 4GB Ram, die mir komplett zur Verfügung stehen.


Das sagt nichts über die Geschwindigkeit aus sondern nur wieviel Code und Daten sich im Arbeitsspeicher befinden dürfen.



> Kann es wirklich daran liegen, dass sich auch andere Container auf dem Server befinden, obwohl ich zugesicherte Ressourcen habe?


Bei Vservern befinden sich meist mehrere Container auf einem Server, ansonsten wäre es ja ein root Server. Was wurde Dir denn zugesichert? Hast Du z.B. eine minimale Bandbreite auf dem scsi oder sata Bus zugesichert bekommen, max. Festplatten Latenzen und Bandbreiten in MB beim Schreiben auf die Fesplatte und Hardware CPU's auf dem Mainboard die Ausschließlich Deinem vserver zur Verfügung stehen, etc. ?



> Soweit mir bekannt ist, liegt auf dem Server nur noch ein weiterer Container.


Es reicht wenn noch ein anderer Cointainer drauf ist.



> Ich kenne es eigentlich so, dass vServer mit zugesicherten Ressourcen eigentlich recht performant und schnell sind.


Das hängt ausschließlich davon ab welche vm's mit welchen Webseiten auf der gleichen Hardware mitlaufen.


----------



## senor.b (20. Jan. 2013)

Mir wurden 4GB Ram zugesichert und 4 CPUs. Sollte eigentlich reichen. Xcache habe ich installiert aber es bringt keine Besserung. Ich hatte eben beim Aufruf des TYPO3 Backends eine Load von 2.8... Komischerweise hatte ich vor etwa einem Jahr eine TYPO3 Installation auf einem normalen Webspace installiert und da lief alles einwandfrei und auch die Geschwindigkeit war sehr hoch. Es muss also m.E. nach an meiner Konfiguration liegen.


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2013)

> Mir wurden 4GB Ram zugesichert und 4 CPUs.


Ok. Das sagt aber wenig über die Performance aus wie ich oben ausgeführt habe.

Wenn Du Deinen Server so installiert hast wie es im perfect setup steht und als php-Modus php-fcgi ausgewählt hast, dann liegt es nicht an Deiner Konfiguration.



> Ich hatte eben beim Aufruf des TYPO3 Backends eine Load von 2.8.


Das deutet genau auf das hin was ich Dir oben beschrieben habe, also kein Konfigurationsproblem. Eine hohe Load bei aufrufen einer einzelnen Seite hat man z.B. wenn die IO Bandbreite zur Festplatte nicht reicht.

Du kannst ja den Speed Deines Servers mal testen:

How To Benchmark Your System (CPU, File IO, MySQL) With sysbench | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

